# Cabs, Cabs and more Cabs…



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

From what I can tell it looks like there were 4 manufacturers that supplied 
Bolens with cabs :

Original Cab Company
Cozy Cab
Femco
Laurin (for the Iseki Tractors)

Here are some Bolens Cab model numbers and the tractors they fit:


----------

